# Sp2340



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone have or have had one of these? Reson I ask is my buddy just picked one up to go along with his Sp2009 9mm, which by the way I sold him:mrgreen: I liked the 2009 alot but I sold it to help fund my cc gun..anyways, I got to shoot the 2340 this weekend, and it was very impressive to say the least...he got a very good deal and the gun is in excellent shape, just wondering if other peeps with this gun have anything to say about it, good or bad...hopefully more good than bad


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the 2340, great firearm. Mine is DAO and it has IMHO one of the best DAO triggers on the market. Very accurate and eats everything I have dumped into. It is my nightstand gun.


----------

